# Nigeria Connection bei Kijjiji?



## Unregistriert (16 September 2008)

Ich habe seit ca. 2 Tagen in Kijjiji Lautsprecher zu verkaufen. Heute erhielt ich eine Mail von einer Peace Nelson, die Interesse am Kauf hatte und nachfragte ob die Lautsprecher noch zu haben sind. Meine Antwort ja und das sie bei mir abzuholen sind. Daraufhin kam eine neue Mail (in gebrochenem und fehlerhaften Deutsch) das dies ein Geburtstagsgeschenk an ihren Vater sei, der als Entwicklungshelfer in Nigeria sei. Sie schrieb mir die Adresse, mit der Bitte direkt dorthin zu liefern und natürlich vorher meinen Namen, Bankdaten und Telefonnr. mitzuteilen, damit Sie die Überweisung tätigen kann.

Daraufhin habe ich ihr mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht nach Nigeria liefer und der Verkauf nicht stattfindet (natürlich ohne meinen Namen bekanntzugeben).

Was meint Ihr, habe ich richtig reagiert?


----------



## Bambi (16 September 2008)

*AW: Nigeria Connection bei Kijjiji?*

An Deiner Stelle hätte ich es genauso gemacht. Es hätten sicher Überweisungen stattgefunden - aber sicher nicht in Deine Richtung.


----------

